

Ask HN: Advice regarding exposure to haze and unhealthy PM2.5 levels. - gaza3g

I am currently in Singapore and even with all the media attention surrounding this issue, its pretty hard to get real information regarding this issue.<p>I have tried accessing government websites(nea.gov.sg&#x2F;psi&#x2F;) but the data that was provided was based on 3hr averages and not real-time. The advice given was to wear n95 masks but its still pretty hard to purchase those masks as its sold out in many places since people have been queuing to buy it since Friday.<p>I currently do not have an n95 mask. I only have a surgical mask with me(which I know does nothing) that I wear to work and back.<p>The biggest question that I have is this: I would like someone to chime in on the damage to my lungs due to exposure to unhealthy levels of PM2.5(&gt;200+) for over a week. Will it eventually be dispelled by my body? Any irreversible long-term damage?<p>Also, things might get worse and any advice(other than n95 masks, turning on A&#x2F;C all day and getting an air purifier since all these costs a lot of money) will be appreciated.
======
seanmcdirmid
If you have kids, move. If you are young and your lungs are well developed,
you'll probably be ok.

to be honest, 200 pmi is nothing. Beijing is usually above 100 and routinely
above 200. I don't change my habits until 300+ and I'm not depressed until
500+. Work hands out face masks but I rarely use them.

